# Vista Spoof



## JasonGoodwin (Nov 16, 2007)

I saw this on YouTube. So much truth to this!

[video=youtube;enRQzjkLAQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enRQzjkLAQs[/video]

Won't
Often
Work


----------

